# C41 in B&W Xpro



## moliver (Oct 29, 2007)

Some images from a colour dollar store disposable camera that I processed in Ilfosol S.  I sorta like the look of 'em.  Anyone do anything similar?

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Weird that the fix didn't suck all the color out. They look like they're uber-cross-processed.


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice!  I've been meaning to try that but haven't gotten around to it yet.  Glad to see someone else forged a path for me.  How did you expose the shots?


----------



## moliver (Oct 29, 2007)

neal: Umm... on a disposable camera from the dollar store   It was ISO 200 film. I just developed as as normal, 1+9 and ~10 minutes, but I wasn't terribly careful.

The only colour correction I did on them is what my scanner does automatically. I was expecting less colour.  If I scan them in gray scale they almost just look like really badly exposed b&w photos.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 29, 2007)

The colour will come from the coloured colour couplers (!) that would have formed the two masks had the film been developed in C-41 (these masks have to survive the trip through the fixer) and possibly some of the fitration layer(s). Some colour films use colloidal silver as the yellow filter layer.That will survive in fixer during the normal fixing time, but not in bleach - which isn't part of the normal B&W negative process, of course.

Best,
Helen


----------

